# Circvs Maxmimvs Currently Broke?



## Ovinomancer (Jun 29, 2019)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]

I know it's low priority, but CM is straight up broken today.  I tried to post something and it said "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 37372418 seconds."  That's not a typo, I C&P'd it.

Also, thread read status is broken in all subforums (everything shows as unread and won't change), recent threads aren't showing, and somehow goldomark has managed to post ahead of the OP in two threads, despite a date tag up to 2 weeks after the OP.

Hacked?


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 29, 2019)

37372418 seconds - that's only a bit over a year - no time at all!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 29, 2019)

It never ends...


----------



## Ovinomancer (Jun 29, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It never ends...




Course it doesn't.  Then it wouldn't be fun!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2019)

So I'm guessing some kind of glitch with the server clock, but I just posted and it seemed fine. Is it still not letting you post?


----------



## Ovinomancer (Jul 2, 2019)

Circvs Maximvs said:
			
		

> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 37115738 seconds.




 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], 

Oooh, getting closer!

Nope, can't post, and almost all the threads show as unread.  If I click 'mark forum as read' it does so, until I refresh the page, then they're all unread again.  There hasn't been a new post since the 26th, which is unusual.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 2, 2019)

Have you done the usual "clear cache and cookies" step, or alternatively, tried to access the site from a computer you don't usually use for it?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 2, 2019)

I tried to report a spam post on CM, and also got a similar message that I can't report again before the [ridicilous number of seconds] have expired.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 2, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Have you done the usual "clear cache and cookies" step, or alternatively, tried to access the site from a computer you don't usually use for it?




I just tried that, and it did not change anything for me.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Jul 3, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Have you done the usual "clear cache and cookies" step, or alternatively, tried to access the site from a computer you don't usually use for it?




Yup.  No change.  Have you tried to log in and post and had success?


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 3, 2019)

MacOS High Sierria
Chrome 75
cache cleared, computer I haven't used recently for CM (last sign-in on this computer was probably 6 months ago)

Attempted to reply to a thread in The Aqueducts
"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 35026571 seconds."

Attempted to START a new thread in The Aqueducts
"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 35026480 seconds."

Attempted to reply to a thread in The Taberna
"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 35026426 seconds."

Last post in The Taberna was reveal's trivia thread from 26 June. I cannot imagine reveal failing to post his trivia for love or money! Or board glitches I guess.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 4, 2019)

Check this out in the meantime:

http://circvsmaximvs.boards.net/

The old site is on very old software; while nothing is decided, it may be time to move to something more current.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 10, 2019)

Neo CM doesn't allow spaces in usernames? Bah, humbug.


----------

